# Renting in Greece



## Sonnyjanny (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Me and my partner are looking to move the Greece this year. What't the best way to find property to rent?


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Question. Do you have your Greek tax number. ?
You will need that to rent or buy anything in Greece. To get it , you must go to the tax office local to where you want to live.
Only then, go the area you have chosen & LOOK at what is available.Consider these - How far to the shops, the nearest neighbours, is it quiet in winter etc.etc. Also what is local health care like


----------



## Sonnyjanny (Feb 6, 2011)

tpebop said:


> Question. Do you have your Greek tax number. ?
> You will need that to rent or buy anything in Greece. To get it , you must go to the tax office local to where you want to live.
> Only then, go the area you have chosen & LOOK at what is available.Consider these - How far to the shops, the nearest neighbours, is it quiet in winter etc.etc. Also what is local health care like


Thank you for this, can we get a tax number before we want to move? 

We are quite open to living any place in Greece really, so we are just trying to find areas with properties to rent at the moment, but only seem to to be coming up with estate agents who are selling and not renting?!


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi. Re Tax number I suggest you read again my post.You will not find many renting agents in Greece. Even if you did find a place thro an agent can you be 100 % sure its what you want. It could for example be next to a sewerage plant !!


----------



## trela (Feb 7, 2011)

*where to rent?*



Sonnyjanny said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Me and my partner are looking to move the Greece this year. What't the best way to find property to rent?




there's the newspaper Xrisi Efkairia which posts all homes, rental and for purchase. 

I would suggest staying away from brokers (agents) they always rip off foreigners!


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

the website of xrisi efkeria is as follows ????? ???????? - ???????, ?????????????? ??????????, ???????? ???????? and it lists rentals in all areas of Athens.

In Athens rentals are expensive obviously the closer you get to the tourist areas....the further out you go the cheaper it gets. When / if you do rent, there is another monthly charge for common utilities (koinokrista) which can make up a large sum.

There are a large number of agencies that operate, but I personally would not go with an agency purely because they (of course) charge a commission - normally one months rent. Prices with individual renters are normally slightly negotiable.

An AFM number is required to buy a car or motorcycle, to rent or buy property
and to legally work in Greece (for National Insurance and tax), amongst other
things.

The local Greek Tax Office (Eforia) is the place to do this. An accountant or
lawyer can obtain one for you or you can apply yourself in person at your local
tax office. It would be a good idea to go to the office with a Greek speasking friend if possible, although MOST speak English it will be a lot quicker with Greek speaker

Documents *usually *required to obtain a Tax number (A.F.M) are:

* passport and a photocopy of passport
* birth certificate and a photocopy of birth certificate
* marriage certificate if married
END QUOTE

Tax and AFM Greece

If you want to keep away from sewerage plants dont go to Athens Bay which is where the largest in Europe is.

I dont know of many others and have lived all over Athens and surrounding areas. 

You will want to take into account how close the property is to amenities and public transport.

Any further help, drop me a line


----------

